# Does acceptance rate REALLY matter, for lyft (and uber I guess)



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I refused a lot of rides this morning, like four in a row. They were over the bridge and I just didn't wanna pay the toll on the way back. Last time I refused that many rides, lyft sent me a letter saying don't do that cuz it's BAD for the community, as if they care. My rate is around 74% and I refused these four or five rides AFTER getting that letter, so NOW what?\

Also: über sent a note saying if your rating falls below a 4.6 they will deactivate you. I'm at a 4.97 so I don't have to worry about that, FOR NOW...

Any help I'd appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

yes, don't refuse more than they allow. Give yourself a slight cushion on the acceptance rate. Other than that, keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yes, don't refuse more than they allow. Give yourself a slight cushion on the acceptance rate. Other than that, keep doing what you are doing!


How do you know what they will "allow"?

I feel bad. I refused like 3 or 4 in a row. :/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> I refused a lot of rides this morning, like four in a row. They were over the bridge and I just didn't wanna pay the toll on the way back. Last time I refused that many rides, lyft sent me a letter saying don't do that cuz it's BAD for the community, as if they care. My rate is around 74% and I refused these four or five rides AFTER getting that letter, so NOW what?\
> 
> Also: über sent a note saying if your rating falls below a 4.6 they will deactivate you. I'm at a 4.97 so I don't have to worry about that, FOR NOW...
> 
> ...


Bad for the community email, means you are going your part for the community. Disreguard them. They eventually stopped sending me those emails. My AR on Lyft was anywhere from 5 to 35 %


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

There are very few accounts of drivers getting banned for a low AR (acceptance rate). Cancellations are another matter. Don't cancel frequently or you'll definitely get some flak.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I’ve had a miserable acceptance rate on Lyft forever.
And I have a 57% acceptance rate on Uber also.
On Uber I actually take pride in running up my decline rate.
In north county we get paid $.60 per mile so if I drop off a passenger there from South County I will stay online after dropping off the customer, and decline every ping that comes through.
The app logs you out if you decline three in a row I believe, I will purposely go back online just so I can decline more.
I won’t except a ping till I get back into South County at 87 per mile.
Don’t worry about your acceptance rate just keep your driver rating up high.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> I've had a miserable acceptance rate on Lyft forever.
> And I have a 57% acceptance rate on Uber also.
> On Uber I actually take pride in running up my decline rate.
> In north county we get paid $.60 per mile so if I drop off a passenger there from South County I will stay online after dropping off the customer, and decline every ping that comes through.
> ...


With lyft it USED to be a perfect five (5.0 --) then CAME DRIVING IN SF

Bastards....

I'm at a 4.98 now... :/

My ar is at 74% ... I will get it back up this weekend. I just... I didn't even get an email from doing this last time, it appeared IN THE APP....oy....

and again, btw, the rating on uber has to be 4.6 or above or they are gonna deactivate. I'm at a 4.97... for now...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My acceptance rate is 48% (shrug). I wouldn't worry about it. It's the cancellation rate get you a spanking.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> My acceptance rate is 48% (shrug). I wouldn't worry about it. It's the cancellation rate get you a spanking.


A SPANKING huh?  OK cool


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, I heard that rumor too, about the spanking,
I heard that it was administered by a hot blonde dominatrix.
Let that be your goal and adjust your acceptance rate accordingly.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> How do you know what they will "allow"?
> 
> I feel bad. I refused like 3 or 4 in a row. :/


-----------------------------
There no set rules. Many drivers on this forum have been deactivated for different amounts of cancellations. If you do not want a certain type of trip, leave that area and let the closer drivers get them. The warning you got is a standard computer generated warning but it is a warning for you to change what you are doing. 
Plus, you are trying to compare acceptance rate/percentage and passenger rating. Cannot do.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> lyft sent me a letter saying don't do that cuz it's BAD for the community,


They have no teeth. Let your AR fall like rain in Seattle, nothing they can do about it legally.



Greenfox said:


> Also: über sent a note saying if your rating falls below a 4.6 they will deactivate you.


This one is true.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> I've had a miserable acceptance rate on Lyft forever.
> And I have a 57% acceptance rate on Uber also.
> On Uber I actually take pride in running up my decline rate.
> In north county we get paid $.60 per mile so if I drop off a passenger there from South County I will stay online after dropping off the customer, and decline every ping that comes through.
> ...


---------------------------------
Do not take advice from this driver. I believe that you said in an earlier post that you were a new driver. Logging on and off is counter productive. What works for him will get you deactivated and frankly, his time is probably limited anyway. 
You are there to drive. You are just making the job more difficult not to mention that every time you log off and drive , you are cheating yourself.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> Do not take advice from this driver. I believe that you said in an earlier post that you were a new driver. Logging on and off is counter productive. What works for him will get you deactivated and frankly, his time is probably limited anyway.
> You are there to drive. You are just making the job more difficult not to mention that every time you log off and drive , you are cheating yourself.


Thank you.

If it wasn't RIGHT BEFORE WORK, I would have taken them. But I didnt have the tools to get back. I will when I get paid by midnight. I try really hard to always accept rides...


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> Do not take advice from this driver. I believe that you said in an earlier post that you were a new driver. Logging on and off is counter productive. What works for him will get you deactivated and frankly, his time is probably limited anyway.
> You are there to drive. You are just making the job more difficult not to mention that every time you log off and drive , you are cheating yourself.


 If I accept the passenger at $.60 a mile that's when I'm cheating myself, I drive as quickly as I can into South County.
My operational costs are $.25 per mile, at 60+ $.22 per minute it's not worth my time.
In south county we're at 87 per mile and 11 cent per minute.
Not all that great but every once a while there is surge and that helps out a little bit.
Driving in North County would be a huge pay cut, I would rather drive empty and hightail it out of there quickly as I can.

But since I'm up there I can't help myself I like to F with their algorithm. ?

Both Uber and Lyft have been sending me threatening emails for a long long time.

The only danger is cancellation rates and driver ratings.
Keep your cancellation rate low, and your driving rating up, the rest of it is just bluster, they can go pound on sand.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> I refused a lot of rides this morning, like four in a row. They were over the bridge and I just didn't wanna pay the toll on the way back. Last time I refused that many rides, lyft sent me a letter saying don't do that cuz it's BAD for the community, as if they care. My rate is around 74% and I refused these four or five rides AFTER getting that letter, so NOW what?\
> 
> Also: über sent a note saying if your rating falls below a 4.6 they will deactivate you. I'm at a 4.97 so I don't have to worry about that, FOR NOW...
> 
> ...


You cannot be deactivated for low AR, Uber lost a lawsuit years ago on this issue. You can be deactivated for low rating or high cancellation.

This is true for both Uber and Lyft.


----------

